# Capote: A plush toys worst nightmare



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I need help.  Capote gets a toy and within 10 minutes he's chewed a hole in it. Luckily I found petedge and said toys only cost about 45 cents..but still. It's aggrevating to have to keep buying him new ones cause there's cotton stuffing all over my house. 

I've got him bully sticks..I've got him flossies and chew toys. Those Nyla bones..but he chews holes in his toys. How do you train him to stop this and learn that toys are for playing and not for chewing??


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Mindy, I have heard that some dogs just don't do well with plush toys. Perhaps you can get him some rubber ones? I'm not sure that you can teach him not to chew on his plush toys... the only thing I can think of is whenever you see him chewing on a toy, you can replace it with an actual chew toy. However, I do think he would get confused as he's allowed to carry the toy in his mouth but not chew on it...


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Biscuit can chew through anything, even the best-made plush or thick, hard rubber toys. So I have to monitor him closely, so he isn't ingesting them.

I should add that with his super chewing abilities he has never been destructive in the house at all. He seems to know exactly what he's allowed to chew. There was one exception: the first week he was home, I left some new pricey prescription reading glasses on the coffee table, and he destroyed the frame. My bad. But nothing ever again after that one incident.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Mindy, Cash is a big chewer too. have you tried toughies? they supposed to be indestructable-- but my boys didn't care for them much.

http://www.sitstay.com/store/toys/soft3.shtml

Look for animals with no stuffing--- there are some out there--- they have fur and a squeaky but no stuffing.


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Mindy, Skiver chews the heck out of any plush toy, too. I have stuffing all over the place in about 15 minutes. I give up; no cute little plush toys for him!! We have a lot of rope toys, and some squeaky things I can throw.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Mindy, Lily and Logan did the same thing when they were younger. But as they got older, it rarely happens. Not sure if it is an age thing or just circumstance. He might outgrow it.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Mine don't chew the toys, but ears and tails have been pulled off in tug games. 

I have the plush toys without the stuffing and they love them. I got them at Petsmart.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

He has rubber toys but he ignores them. He'd rather lay there and be bored than play with a rubbery toy... so he does until I get him a new plushie. I guess that's the only thing he's picky about..so I can't complain..


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I don't know what to tell you, but I have heard good things from friends that have larger breeds about the Tuffies that Missy linked. Of course, they cost a lot more than the cheap Pet Edge toys, but if you really want him to have something he won't destroy, it may be your solution.

Then again, if he is chewing the soft toys because he knows he can destroy them and make a fluffy mess, it may end if you get him one toy he can't destroy and remove the others for a bit. (Just thinking out loud.)


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

My dogs love to chew bully sticks! They also love to play with the plush toys, but I am laways involved. We play fetch and ug of war, but I am in control. I say that they only have chews to paly with when you are not around and the plush toys are saved for when you can play!!!


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Scout is also an incredibly aggressive chewer. I have found Old Navy's plush toys to be more durable than most.


----------

